# Screaming goats



## ridefree494 (Jul 9, 2013)

So I have had goats for a few years now. I started with whethers and then earlier this year I bought a female Nigerian who was already bred. She is a great goat and had three healthy babies but she screams nonstop for no reason. She can have food and company right in front of her and she screams. She taught her babies to do it and I got another female whose is bred and she is now teaching the other female to do it as well. Help?!?!


----------



## ridefree494 (Jul 9, 2013)

In addition I am not 100% sure of her heat cycle but she screams every day so I don't think it has to do with that. And she screamed before during and after pregnancy and with or without babies. She just screams all the time.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

New here myself, have no idea how to help-- its not baa-ing but really screaming? Not in distress? She is just really Talkative, or demanding?! Does she need something?
Maybe needs more goat toys in the pasture --i have seen Jolly Balls-- or even that Spool structure for them to climb on-- check out the King of the Spools thread-- keep her busy, maybe she needs a job, like carting or something...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How big is the area that they live in? Do they have toys to play on?


----------



## ridefree494 (Jul 9, 2013)

They have a big house to climb on, rocks to stand on, a6ft high dirt mound, a picnic table and a seesaw. I put hay in a net to make it more interesting. It's screaming bahhh. I've read some
Articles that say some goats are just screamers


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

OK! Just checking! Its just your unique goat then..... Hmmm do you have close neighbors (I wouldnt worry otherwise really)....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, some goats are just screamers. How long have you had her? Maybe she is still missing her old home.


----------



## ridefree494 (Jul 9, 2013)

And their pen is a large square paddock with 300 feet fencing and I would say I let them loose for a few hours about 3-4 days a week


----------



## ridefree494 (Jul 9, 2013)

I've had her for 7 months. I'm not worries a but about neighbors but it's driving is crazy, plus I don't Like the fact that she is teaching the other goats


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sometimes you get one that just doesn't fit...and they have to move on. Don't let one goat make this a trial for you. It is supposed to be fun.


----------

